# Wireless Intel 4965, iwlwifi, Toshiba U305

## conchyliferous

Hey!

Got a Thoshiba U305 and some problems.

The main problem is that I can't get the wireless network working. It's a Intel 4965 so  iwlwifi should work. The problem is when I'm about to load the module, dmesg tells me:

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.22ds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
```

When I try to enable the wireless with FN+F8 dmesg tells me:

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

How can I get the hotkeys to work so that I can enable my wireless network? I cannot enable it in BIOS.Last edited by conchyliferous on Sun Jan 27, 2008 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## conchyliferous

Is there anyone who got their laptop special keys working?

Please help me out.

----------

## conchyliferous

As I understand it I do not need to get my special keys working. Instead I should activate my wifi by:

```
echo "1" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000\:04\:00.0/rf_kill
```

This did not work at all with kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r2 that I had before. But now I upgraded to kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 and now I get the following in dmesg when trying to activate my wifi:

```
iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_CARD_STATE_CMD: time out after 500ms.
```

I have also tried with kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 with the same result.

I recently got the new iwlwifi-1.2.23 but it didn't help.

Does anyone get the same error?

Can anyone help me with my Intel 4965?

Could ndiswrapper be a solution? Since I have a 64 bit system I tried ndiswrapper and a 64 bit Win driver. That didn't work as far as I know. Any ideas?

Regards,

 Ola

----------

## conchyliferous

Hello again!

I now tried gentoo kernel 2.6.24 with iwlwifi included. The kernel works fantastically and seams to be a great improvement to previous versions. But my wifi does still not work, I got the exact same error. 

```
iwl4965: Error sending REPLY_CARD_STATE_CMD: time out after 500ms.
```

Anyone, please?

----------

## mvc

Hi have exactly the same problem with a toshiba u300-14p and the iwl4965 module. I'm using kernel 2.6.24.7. Did you found a solution?

Marco

----------

## conchyliferous

Yes I did.

And it was a kind of stupid mistake of mine.

I thought that the "Wireless Kill switch" was the same as the "FN+F8" maneuver. But it wasn't. The kill switch (on my laptop at least) is positioned at the front to the right of the card reader.

Hope that helps you too.

And for the record I managed to get all Toshiba U305 hardware (except for the modem) functional using Gentoo. And the 2.6.24 kernel was a blessing since it brought kernel support for wired network (RTL8101E), sound card (Intel 82801H HD Audio) and wireless network (iwl4965).  (You still need to emerge the ucode for the wireless, and wpa_supplicant of course).

If there are something else, just ask.

Ola

----------

## mvc

Ops.... I did the same "stupid mistake"  :Smile: 

I also managed to put everything working under linux, even the camera.

Thanks!

Marco

----------

